# Speichern des Programmes in Wago 750-881



## shrek23 (21 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Frage:
Ist es möglich das komplette Programm ( kleiner interner Speicher ) in den Controller zu schreiben.
Hintergrund - Ich möchte das Programm auslesen können ohne es offline auf meinem PG zu besitzen.

Im Codesys gibt es die Möglichkeit " Datei in Steuerung schreiben " . Leider ohne gewünschte Funktion.

Vieleicht hat jemand von Euch einen Tipp !

Danke im Voraus !!


----------



## gravieren (21 Juli 2012)

Hi

Ich verstehe nicht was du meinst.

Tip:   
Der 750-880 hätte eine SD-Card mit bis zu 8 GB Speicher.
Hiermit ist es möglich beim "Starten des Controllers" einen bestimmten Programmteil in den Controller zu schreiben und starten.

Also z.b.    Programm-Update --> Programm zum Kunden senden --> Kunde schreibt es auf die SD-Karte --> Reinstecken in den SD-Slot des 750-880  --> Aus/Einschalten -->O.K.


Gruß Karl


----------



## shrek23 (22 Juli 2012)

Hallo Karl,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ich habe meine Frage wohl nicht ausreichend formuliert.

Ich möchte ein *Komplettes Programm* auf den internen Speicher des Controllers übertragen.
Danach soll es möglich sein das Programm vom Controller *wieder herunterzuladen um es zu bearbeiten.*
Der 750-881 hat keine Speicherkarte sondern nur den internen Speicher ( welcher aber für kleine Programme ausreichen sollte )

Beispiel:

Ich schreibe ein Programm in den Controller. ( Dieses befindet sich zusätzlich auf meinem PG )
Nun bekommt den Controller eine zweite Person.
Diese soll die Möglichkeit haben das gesamte Programm aus dem Controller auf Ihr PG zu laden.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich jetzt deutlicher ausgedrückt.

MfG
Mikey


----------



## Markus Rupp (22 Juli 2012)

Lade die komplette Projektierung doch auf den WebServer (FTP). Dieser sollte nach meinem Wissen Null-Spannungssicher sein. So machen es einige bekannte von mir


----------



## gravieren (22 Juli 2012)

Hi


Rupp schrieb:


> Lade die komplette Projektierung doch auf den WebServer (FTP). Dieser sollte nach meinem Wissen Null-Spannungssicher sein. So machen es einige bekannte von mir


Das wäre deine Lösung.
Also gib in deinem Browser ein:     

ftp:\\192.168.1.1      (Hier sollte die IP deine Controllers stehen)
Name: admin     Kennwort:  wago

Wenn die den IE hast --> Ansicht --> als ftp.

Fertig.


Gruß Karl


----------



## gravieren (22 Juli 2012)

Hi

Es wäre eine Überlegung wert, auf einen 750-880 zu wechseln.

Nahezu identischer Preis.
Identische Kenndaten + SD-Slot.

(Dann wäre dein Programm z.b. auf der SD-Karte und zusätzlich etliche Handbücher, Listen, Beschreibungen bis etwa 8GB)

Gruß Karl


----------



## shrek23 (22 Juli 2012)

Hallo Karl, Rupp

vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Über FTP kann ich das Programm wieder herunterladen.
Die Überlegung mit dem 750-880 ist für meine nächste Anwendung gut.
Das ablegen aller Daten auf die SD ist Sinvoll.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe

MfG
Mikey


----------



## Benjamin-K (23 Juli 2012)

Es gibt außerdem die Möglichkeit, den Quellcode in den Controller zu laden. Damit ist es dann möglich das Projekt zurück zu laden. Schau mal in den Optionen bei " Sourcedownload "

Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## Senator42 (25 Juli 2012)

Stimmt !


> Es gibt außerdem die Möglichkeit, den Quellcode in den Controller zu laden


gibt es. Haben wir auch schon mal gemacht.
Ist aber schon länger als meine exakte Erinnerung her.


----------



## pdq (1 September 2012)

/offtopic
@Senator
http://www.quotationspage.com/quote/26159.html

Habe das schon öfter gelesen
offtopic/


----------

